# french touring - tolls for over 3500kg



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

Thinking of purchasing a Sanef toll tag. My autocruise starburst is under 3 mt high but ihave just had the weight upgraded to 3850 kg
Has anybody gone through the toll with a motorhome over 3500 kg and if so are you still charged as class 2.






Site helper note - more detail in title


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

They won't know, they only seem to go on size


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

My Kontiki 659 class 2, how are they going to know?


----------



## gavinskii (Dec 31, 2012)

To be honest I can't see why it's worth paying the outrageous cost of tolls in a motorhome, when in most cases there is a decent A road equivalent running alongside. Added to which you get to soak up the atmosphere of the villages, buy decent locally prepared food at sensible prices + can fill up with diesel at local hypermarkets - I was out in France last week and paid Euro 1.28 per litre v Euro 1.47 per litre on the motorways.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Mine is over 3 metres with sat dome and 4250kg 
No problems on tolls last year all class two


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

thinking of going to France this year - just how much is a toll charge for a 7.5L x 2.3W x 3.5H MH with a weight of 4.5 tonnes and how often are the toll stops (i.e. how much per mile so to speak?)


----------



## gavinskii (Dec 31, 2012)

Tezmcd said:


> thinking of going to France this year - just how much is a toll charge for a 7.5L x 2.3W x 3.5H MH with a weight of 4.5 tonnes and how often are the toll stops (i.e. how much per mile so to speak?)


About double the cost of the fuel would be my guestimation


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Use a 4.6t Hymer under 3m high, always class 2 as there doesn't appear to be a weighing mechanism to check your weight before the toll booth.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

mine is 3.1 mtr high (I think) - lowline Autotrail Mohawk but the sat dome adds up on top to make it just under 3.5 mtr - does the sat dome count 

would appreciate answers specifically from AT Mohawk owners who have been there


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

gavinskii said:


> Tezmcd said:
> 
> 
> > thinking of going to France this year - just how much is a toll charge for a 7.5L x 2.3W x 3.5H MH with a weight of 4.5 tonnes and how often are the toll stops (i.e. how much per mile so to speak?)
> ...


That is a misguiding answer

1) Only Travel on toll roads when you have to cover serious miles fairly quickly

2) Tolls are not extortionate at all

3) Try to use all non toll roads to tour and enjoy the country

4) Google French toll roads there is a site that tells you all of the rates by different toll road

If I find the link I will repost for you later, I went to Reims recently and had to stay on motorway and it cost me 26 euros total for both ways in a tag axle Kontiki.

Just enjoy the country!


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Tezmcd,

I have a Cheyenne 696G, essentially the same 'van as yours, and I too have a dome on the roof. I have always been charged Class 2. Hope this helps.

Roger


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Of course its common sense to use the perfectly adequate 'other' roads BUT sometimes it does pay you to use the toll roads, not least when you have serious miles to cover,don't want the stop start of going through villages or towns or when its snow covering the ground-THEN it is worth it as they tend to keep the snowplows out & keep the (toll) roads clear & safer . . Or when you inadvertently find your GPS unit has guided you onto one. . . Smile & say "hey ho" rather than fester inside-find the nearest exit sliproad to get back on track & minimize the costings.
(My 6.5m Hymer is class 2 & i have a permanent sticker on the side window facing outwards showing length,width & weight + 'CLASS 2' in big bright letters ! . . .never had any problems -(yet !


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

gavinskii said:


> To be honest I can't see why it's worth paying the outrageous cost of tolls in a motorhome, when in most cases there is a decent A road equivalent running alongside. Added to which you get to soak up the atmosphere of the villages, buy decent locally prepared food at sensible prices + can fill up with diesel at local hypermarkets - I was out in France last week and paid Euro 1.28 per litre v Euro 1.47 per litre on the motorways.


Thats fine if you are just touring around France but if you are driving through the Autoroutes save lots of time and are far superior than most other roads bypassing the larger towns and cities. 
They were built for a purpose which they serve and if they were not there the N roads you champion would be gridllocked.


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Tezmcd said:


> mine is 3.1 mtr high (I think) - lowline Autotrail Mohawk but the sat dome adds up on top to make it just under 3.5 mtr - does the sat dome count
> 
> would appreciate answers specifically from AT Mohawk owners who have been there


I don't own a AT Mohawk but have used French motorways extensively for 15 years as I have lived part time here over that time.

They can and do measure the height, so whatever makes it more than 2.99m will flag up Class 3.

Many here speak with the toll operators if they are charged Class 3, most get their toll reduced to Class 2 although the rules do state that over 2.99m is class 3 whatever make of vehicle you have.


----------



## gavinskii (Dec 31, 2012)

BrianJP said:


> gavinskii said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest I can't see why it's worth paying the outrageous cost of tolls in a motorhome, when in most cases there is a decent A road equivalent running alongside. Added to which you get to soak up the atmosphere of the villages, buy decent locally prepared food at sensible prices + can fill up with diesel at local hypermarkets - I was out in France last week and paid Euro 1.28 per litre v Euro 1.47 per litre on the motorways.
> ...


I drove my MH from Calais to Denia (between Alicante & Valencia) in 3 days without touching a toll road that was in late July 

TBH it wasn't much fun and I would have preferred to have taken 5 days to do that distance, but being new to motorhoming it was a learning curve!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The O/P was specifically interested in the situation when using the SANEF toll tag.

We used one of these last year and if you do use autoroutes on a regular basis they are a great boon because not only do they speed your passage through the toll plaza but they eliminate the need for your passenger to contort themselves to reach the impossibly placed ticket dispensers.

As regards weight and height, they have no means of measuring weight so you should have no problem unless challenged at the barrier (highly unlikely). Where you will get a problem is if you're over 3m high - this they DO measure. As others have said, a word over the intercom with the operator often results in a reclassification from class 3 to class 2 once you explain thet you're a camping-car, however the main advantage in using the SANEF tag is to get through the toll plaza quickly so if you have to stop and use the intercom you will:
a) Be unable to use the rapid lane (20mph pass-through)
b) Cause a lot of honking and bleeping from French cars behind you - they don't like being slowed down when they're using the fast-track system.

As for average toll costs...........
I think the rough estimate of doubling your fuel bill isn't too far from the mark although it does depend on your average MPG, the autoroute you're using and whether you can bluff your way into class 2. Charges per Km do vary enormously from one autoroute to another. The answer is to only use them when you need to be somewhere in a hurry.


----------



## gavinskii (Dec 31, 2012)

Sideways86 said:


> gavinskii said:
> 
> 
> > Tezmcd said:
> ...


Just to see how off the pace I was I stuck the journey from Calais to Reims into Mappy.com

It quotes a total of 278km (of which 271km is on the A26 Autoroute)

It calculates fuel costs at 34.86 Euro + toll costs at 32.2 Euro.

This gives a calculated journey time of 3hr 08mins (at 1am local time!)


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

We ran from Poitiers to Eurotunnel in November using the fastest route which is, I guess, about 2/3 toll and 1/3 free. Toll cost on SANEF tag through direct debit was €85 all as Class 2, but van is under 3m so does not trigger the automatic height detector.
The advantage of the A routes is simply speed. We left our house south of Poitiers at 11.00am, stopped overnight at Baie de Somme and were at the tunnel comfortably by 9.00 the next morning - you could not do that on N roads.
Must say it is very satisfying to drive straight through the booths and wave (figuratively, of course) at the lines of vehicles queuing to pay!

Alan


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

When you apply for a tag, do you have to produce evidence of the type of vehicle to which it applies? 
Information on autoroute charges can be found >here<

Note the categories!

peedee


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

This is the site for tolls in France

http://www.autoroutes.fr/index.htm?lang=en

If you enter your start and finish point you will get a result for a car. then select modify research and change the vehicle type to car and caravan this will give the class 2 result.

You will note the total also includes fuel which is itemised on the next line.

As previously mentioned, some bits are more expensive than others - like the newish bit between rouen and Alencon so if you scroll down the screen you will find the toll amounts identified in the directions so you can modify your route accordingly.

We regularly see class 3 on the screen but when I challenge it they normally back down - 'c'est pas un camion' seems to work well.

I ve considered the Sanef card several times but never jumped but a freind with a similar (should be class 3 but can usually blag 2) mh has and has said he s not been charged for 3 yet.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

The UK issued SANEF tag works in any vehicle. You get a second screen clip so you can use it in your car as well as your motorhome. 

The tolls are calculated on the height measured by the automatic barrier.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

peedee said:


> When you apply for a tag, do you have to produce evidence of the type of vehicle to which it applies?
> Information on autoroute charges can be found >here<
> 
> Note the categories!
> ...


My SANEF account is in France, not the UK option and no declaration of vehicle was requested. I have two tags, one on the car and one on the mh and tolls charged on the account always show the correct vehicle class so clearly the automatic detection works.

Alan


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

peedee said:


> When you apply for a tag, do you have to produce evidence of the type of vehicle to which it applies?
> Information on autoroute charges can be found >here<
> 
> Note the categories!
> ...


No as it can only be used in vehicles up to 3500kg and is therefore transferable into any vehicle within in this category. 
I use my tag extensively all year round without problems. .
However in normal booth lanes drive very slowly right up to barrier and wait for it to open as there can sometimes be a delay .do not pause by the ticket machine or you will be issued with one.
In a motorhome use the 30kph fast truck lanes that are now appearing where possible. 
I always wondered how trucks the I had overtaken had got past me again after a toll barrier.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Tags still only seem to be available for Clsses 1,2, and 5. My motorhome is class 3 and I think I would be very unlikely to get away with anything other than 3 being 3.4 high and 6.5 tons. I try and avoid French toll roads but when I haven't I have either paid cash or used a card.
peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

BrianJP said:


> No as it can only be used in vehicles up to 3500kg and is therefore transferable into any vehicle within in this category.


Thanks Brian,because my motorhome is most definitely Class 3, if I got a tag I have visions of being stopped at every barrier!
peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

From my use of the UK roads I have worked out that the difference in fuel consumption between using "N" roads and autoroutes is only just over 1 litre or 1/4 gal per 100 miles. If I am not in a hurry it is definitely not more economical to use autoroutes.
peedee


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

My MH is 2.76m high but the dome pushes it just above 3m. We have always been charged class 2 at the booths.

I was considering a Sanef tag but was worried about being charged class 3 and not knowing about it until the bill arrives. I rang up and spoke to a 'very nice man' who informed me that the automatic detectors at the booth take several measurements to determine the overall size and would, in effect, not count the dome.

I have not got round to buying one yet so have not tested this theory :?


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

OwnedbyCollies said:


> My MH is 2.76m high but the dome pushes it just above 3m. We have always been charged class 2 at the booths.
> 
> I was considering a Sanef tag but was worried about being charged class 3 and not knowing about it until the bill arrives. I rang up and spoke to a 'very nice man' who informed me that the automatic detectors at the booth take several measurements to determine the overall size and would, in effect, not count the dome.
> 
> I have not got round to buying one yet so have not tested this theory :?


When you go through the booth the class and charge flashes up on the ticket machine although you have to be quick to see it if you go right up to the barrier as I would advise.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The way I read the Libre t site QandA page is roof loads are ignored. I am still over 3m even ignoring the sat dome.
peedee


----------



## Old_Adventurer (May 13, 2005)

The motorhome height is automatically measured at the barrier. If it is more than 2.99metres high above the front wheels, then its Class3. If less, then Class2. It ignores roof boxes and domes which are mounted further back. Low profiles will almost always be Class 2, overcabs can easily be Class 3.


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Old_Adventurer said:


> The motorhome height is automatically measured at the barrier. If it is more than 2.99metres high above the front wheels, then its Class3. If less, then Class2. It ignores roof boxes and domes which are mounted further back. Low profiles will almost always be Class 2, overcabs can easily be Class 3.


yes but as its a different tag for classes 3 & 4, buying a class 2 tag should mean you can only get charged for classe 2. You might get into trouble if someone checks but life goes on!


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

We drove from Calais to Benicassim last Monday and went via Rouen to Benicassim toll roads and the Millau bridge cost was €127.
Don't normally use toll roads but wanted to get here quick so it was worth it.
Class 2 but I must say that if we use tolls again we will be getting a tag because none of the toll booths were manned and It was annoying when you keep passing the same people all of the time.

Peter.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Old adventurer

Thanks for the information in respect of where the height is measured. I am now trying to work out if I can get away with class two. My AT Cheyenne is 3.1m high BUT if you measure it over the front wheels (through the hub centre) it's UNDER 3m because the overcab section doesn't start until a few CM aft of the wheel centre.

Could be an interesting discussion at a toll booth couldn't it???

I do struggle to understand why any Brit visiting France would want the added expense of a toll tag. Just how much time would be saved during a three or four week trip??? Would that saving be worth the cost??


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

As regards toll tags the time saved is a few minutes for the average journey but we try to avoid using autoroutes with the MH unless it is essential for e.g. a trip to the channel ports to save time......

Our tag from ALIS always comes in at Class 2 and we are 3.8t nominally (often under 3.5t on the bascule or weighbridge). Our tag does not cost us anything - hence it useful to have but rarely used. We try to avoid autoroutes for most journeys for touring purposes though as you simply do not see the towns and villages which make France so interesting IMO.

Dave


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*tolls*

I use payroads round the big towns , My rig is a hobby 700 tag 4.250 tons what seems to be the norm is the high if over 3mtrs expect to be class 3 kenny


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Will be buying a tag the next time I am over. My usual co-pilot is frequently asleep/dozing and being short of limb does not enjoy hanging out the window. If raised from slumber, she is often confused whether she has to grab a ticket or use a card. 2 button ticket options are set for cars and lorries and that involves taking off her seat belt. One less hassle.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> I do struggle to understand why any Brit visiting France would want the added expense of a toll tag. Just how much time would be saved during a three or four week trip??? Would that saving be worth the cost??


There is no saving - the price is the same as you would pay at the machine or manned toll booth, and you pay a fiver or so for the months you use it. The exchange rate is not a rip-off though compared to using the wrong credit or debit card.

But the convenience is worth it for me - we visit France very regularly, both in the car and the van. We love French minor roads and small towns, but when you need to go long distances the N roads are slow - I reckon, when you need to, you can cover twice the distance in a day on the Autoroutes.

Horses for courses - we have been from Zeebrugge to the Spanish border almost all on D roads - took four days. Last year we came back from the Eastern Alps to the Belgian border in one day - all on Autoroutes - but we do have a van that will sit all day on cruise control at the French speed limit and still get about 30mpg.


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

We have had a Sanef France tag for many years, on our car. It's great being able to make progress through the tolls, however you still need to get to them, which can be an issue when very busy as the queue will usually start where it is still only 2/3 lanes. Very useful when travelling in the summer.

Don't see the need for a tag in the RV as when towing a trailer we're cat 4 and it's a BIG bonus when we're given cat 2  We always look for the manned booths or press the button.


Mick


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

jonegood said:


> yes but as its a different tag for classes 3 & 4, buying a class 2 tag should mean you can only get charged for classe 2. You might get into trouble if someone checks but life goes on!


It doesn't work like that, the tag won't work if your measured as over 3m (class3) it just refuses to let you through and you have to pay cash or card which certainly doesn't please the staff or people in the queue behind you.

James


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

How does it check for more than one axle, two rear axles push even a motorhome below 3m into another category, at least it used to.?
peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

jonegood said:


> yes but as its a different tag for classes 3 & 4,


Can you now buy a tag for a class 3 or 4? You couldn't last year and it is something I would be interested in having because when I do use the autoroutes, which is rarely because of cost and I have to get out of the cab to pay tolls at unmanned booths.

peedee


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

The axles are counted by the toll machine, it will even pick up the axles on our trailer. 

Also as said before if you ask, even like us as cat 4, you can sometimes be given cat 2 which far out weighs the convenience of not getting out of cab at the toll but always paying cat 3/4 on a tag.

Mick


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

peedee said:


> jonegood said:
> 
> 
> > yes but as its a different tag for classes 3 & 4,
> ...


It would appear for a Class 3 or 4 vehicle you can buy >a TIS-PL tag< I am making further enquiries with respect to a motorhome and will post the outcome here.
peedee


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

Techno100 said:


> Mine is over 3 metres with sat dome and 4250kg
> No problems on tolls last year all class two


Same here. 3800kg with sat dome. 
No problems for Class 2


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I'm afraid the detectors would definitely put me into Class 3.  
peedee


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

Mrplodd said:


> ........ My AT Cheyenne is 3.1m high BUT if you measure it over the front wheels (through the hub centre) it's UNDER 3m because the overcab section doesn't start until a few CM aft of the wheel centre.


I have a feeling that all the post 2006 "hi line" Autotrails on the Fiat Ducato chassis, and possibly many other makes built on the same chassis, are higher at the back than at the front. It seems to be in the design of the chassis - hence I tended to park up at night facing up a slight slope where possible to save having to use wheel wedges to keep things level. If I stood away from the side and looked at it, the slope in the chassis was obvious at ground level.

In the case of the "hi lines", Autotrail quote the height at 3.09m. I once measured my previous 2007 Cheyenne and it was under 3m at the top of the front "luton dome" but a good 3.09 from top to ground at the end of the rear overhang. This would tie in with the thought that the autoroute height sensors work on the front of the vehicle. That said, I'm sure I've often seen some sort of height pointers mounted on vertical poles adjacent to the final feed-in to the barriers - on the left hand side, just about where those unforgiving concrete lane fortifications tend to kick in. I can also report that I was always charged as Class 2 with a smile and no arguments despite being 9 cm higher overall.

Must go and measure the Scout. Aaaargh!! Just remembered, it has a sticky-uppy ladder top-loop at the back. Erk!


----------

